# scored a free 42" Philips that works, but...



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

While the TV operates perfectly, the screen has blurred areas that are dark during darker contrasting scenes. You can hardly see the areas at all at full white or when the TV is in menu mode. It almost looks as if something had been used to wash the screen across the top of it and a few spots streaked downward, with a heavy line on the left 1/10th of the screen.

I can't imagine it's dead pixels or a processing problem. Would I be looking at a malfunction in the screen or does this sound like something worth bringing to the TV repair guy? I'm comfortable tearing this apart and replacing a circuit board or the screen, I've dealt with enough electronics to feel competent enough to most "non technical" repairs like capacitor replacements, reflowing solder, etc. However, if it's something that I could get fixed for under 200 bucks, it'd be worth it to me.

The model is 42plf3704d/f7 and I've attached pictures of the screen showing the area of concern the best I could capture with my camera.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not pixels and not a board. It looks like something with the screen but I have never seen this before. My guess would be some kind of lamination problem.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, after doing a LOT of digging into the TV and some more research online, I discovered that the diffusion panel has been overheated ( burnt ). Apparently it's a manufactures defect, but since this tv was built in 2009, not mine originally and not a Toshiba, I'm out of luck unless someone can source me a new diffusion panel. 

Looking at the circuitry of the TV and the way it's vented, the Inverter board ( y'know, the one that says high voltage, stay out! ) had scorch marks in the vent holes on the metal plate that covers it and the plastic back cover doesn't have hardly any airflow. You can see where dust accumulation got pretty well heated up. That explains the large streak on the left side of the screen. I'm sure heat build up along the top of the diffusion panel is the cause for the rest of it based on airflow and convection.

So, the long and short of it is, don't let your TV's get too hot, lots of airflow, don't smoke by them and keep the vents clear of dust for long life and an unfettered picture.

One thing of note, apparently Toshiba has EXCELLENT customer service beyond the initial warranty if you have a TV like this that goes south, quite a few people have mentioned how they were taken care of with replacement TV's or having checks issued for purchase of a new set. Every review I read in regards to this came with a resounding thumbs up for Toshiba customer service and earning future sales from those that read about the service as well as those who were actually on the receiving end of the service. I'd have to say that I'd look at a Toshiba tv as well based on how well they take care of their customers vs. what I read about LG and Samsung, particularly how they stand behind their product beyond the 12mo warranty. The complaints made to Toshiba clearly showed the problem in pictures and explained how they felt it was a manufacturing defect as the rest of the set worked as it should, but the service life of the diffuser panel was compromised by design. 

I agree that this is partially true, as I'm sure environmental factors may have a role in the failure. My set came from a single wide mobile home with 3 adult occupants with at least one smoker.


----------

